# Chinese Tree Frogs??



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok as you may have seen from my previous posts I have been given a frog set up for free! I have been thinking of keeping frogs for a while now, I am by means a novice I have kept snakes since I was 13 and am now 35. I have been researching frogs and have seen a shop selling Chinese Tree Frogs but can not find much about their care at all 
Can any one help or point me in the right direction please? 
Thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know anything about 'Chinese treefrogs'- there are Japanese green treefrogs, and any number of Asian treefrogs that probably occur in China, but I know of none by that particular name. You need to press the shop on what they actually mean.

Treefrogs in general are fairly straightforward- tank height, perches and sturdy plants are the norm; they do vary a fair bit in their temperature and humidity needs, though, so it would be useful to know which actual species we are talking about.


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't know anything about 'Chinese treefrogs'- there are Japanese green treefrogs, and any number of Asian treefrogs that probably occur in China, but I know of none by that particular name. You need to press the shop on what they actually mean.
> 
> Treefrogs in general are fairly straightforward- tank height, perches and sturdy plants are the norm; they do vary a fair bit in their temperature and humidity needs, though, so it would be useful to know which actual species we are talking about.


Thank you for your reply 
Their latin name is Hyla chinensis and the shop have as Chinese Tree Frogs. I really like the look of them but I am also considering White Lipped, Milk frogs and also Whites. There is so many that I like so am trying to narrow down my choices as I would prefer a frog that is easy to look after to start with as they look so delicate and want to make sure I get everything right for them.


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

These guys are very easy to look after. I only heated mine with compact bulbs in an exo terra canopy. This kept the temperatures about 24c during the day, dropping to 20c at night. Mine were bold little things and would often move about during the day and would quite happilt feed from tweezers on the usual stuff. All in all a good little frog to keep.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, so what I can find on them suggests that they are a warm temperate to sub-tropical species- so the guidence for the equivalent North American green treefrog should give you a rough guideline: Amphibian Care >> Green Tree Frog (Hyla cinerea) Care

White-lipped are a bit tempremental; they like similar conditions to White's, but with higher humidity and more stable temperatures. Whites don't like it too humid, although they are pretty adaptable when it comes to temperatures. Milks need a full-on tropical viv. 

Hope some of that helps.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

And I forgot to say 'welcome to the section'!

:welcome:


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for all of everyones help 
I love the pics and think I am going to go for the Chinese Tree Frogs as they look and sound ideal for me. I am really looking forward to getting some now. I will post pics when they are here and settled in


----------

